# Absolutely favorite foods list!



## vinarian (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, pick you ten favorite foods and list them in order - Give us more tastee ideas!

1 Chicken Biryani (indian)
2 Pad Ga Prow (Thai)
3 Shepphards Pie
4 Reubin
5 Calzone - Sausage, Feta, and Mushroom
6 Pizza - Feta and Tomato
7 Shrimp Scampi
8 XXL Chalupa (Taco Bell)
9 Pirogi (Polish?)
10 Angus Burger (Mickey Dees)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 17, 2010)

1. Spaghetti bolognese (the real stuff)
2. pumpkin pie with whipped cream
3. ham and cheese omelette
4. dark chocolate (70-80%)
5. Veggie burger from BK (especially with an extra patty)
6. Toasted chicken club sub from Tim Horton's.
7. Pomegranates
8. Miss Vickie's sea salt and malt vinegar chips
9. garden salad with zesty italian dressing
10. raw tomatoes, no salt, no pepper.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2010)

1)Creme brulee
2)all Italian, French, Austrian pastry
3)Caprese insalata
4)Porterhouse steak, rare, served with bleu cheese butter a pomme frittes w truffle oil drizzle
5)Lamb (any)
6)Shrimp (any)
7) Lobster bisque
8)Italian antipasto
9)Green beans vinaigrette
10)Anything my grandmother ever made.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 17, 2010)

1. Spicy thin crust Midwestern bar pizza (cut into little squares) w/ pepperoni, green olives, extra cheese and crushed garlic.
2. Dark, dark, dark chocolate w/ sea salt.
3. Pasta w/ a thick meat sauce.
4. Crusty baguettes with soft bread--the kind you have to tear apart.
5. My favorite sandwich: Ciabatta, light smear of cream cheese, smear of pesto, smear of tapenade, aged provolone, good Italian salami (broil lightly open-face), smear of Dijon, artichoke hearts, roma tomatos, diced cucumber. 
6. Smoked ham w/ clove (Nobody seems to do this these days: cross score the ham, and then pack the cuts with brown sugar and pierce the skin with a bunch of cloves (it should look like Pinhead from Hellraiser).
7. Any kind if citrus (and its zest).
8. Alaskan King Crab legs and drawn butter. Simple. Hard to get fresh in MN.
9. This incredible marinated vegetable salad from a local German restaurant that try as I might I can't even approximate at home. 
10. An honest Chicago Dog: Must have approved day-glo relish, sport peppers, and celery salt.

10(a) Oh. Lamb and garlic butter.


----------



## bonified (Dec 17, 2010)

lol hard list, it's like yr all time top 10 fave songs/bands, really it's never ending. 

But I'd have to say cheese. 

1, Peccorino 

2, Pepato

3, Dolce provolone 

4, Bocconcini alla panna di bufala 

5, Camembert

6, Brie 

7, Marscapone

8, Parmigiano Reggiano

9, Provola di bufala

10. Scarmoza

Cheese is an addicton. It's almost on par with sexual excitement that I'm feeling just thinking about my favourites. Tis the reason the size of my arse the way it is, god bless cheese! I could quite easily live on cheese and fruit forever! 


Right now tho, it's warm here. And have been a eating salad that is killing my life. I know everyones going salad, blah blah whatever, but... 

Let me tell you, it consists of baby spinach with fine slivers of fresh pear, lots and lots of toasted pine nuts, shavings of reggiano parmigiano or grana padano imported from Italy, good olive oil & best I can afford balsamic. I have been making it the last 3 days. I cannot get enough! :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 17, 2010)

Pizza
Pizza
Pizza
Bacon
Bacon
Bacon
Steak
Steak
Steak
Sandwiches


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> 1)Creme brulee
> 2)all Italian, French, Austrian pastry
> 3)Caprese insalata
> 4)Porterhouse steak, rare, served with bleu cheese butter a pomme frittes w truffle oil drizzle
> ...



Seriously, this is my list exactly. Except the green beans, but only because I'd switch it out for sandwiches. Sandwiches are an art.


----------



## Melian (Dec 17, 2010)

vinarian said:


> 10 *Angus Burger *(Mickey Dees)



Totally just read this as "anus burger."

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2010)

Melian said:


> Totally just read this as "anus burger."
> 
> Enjoy!



HA! :wubu: Remind me not to ever let you order for me.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> HA! :wubu: Remind me not to ever let you order for me.



Yeah...some parts of cannibalism just aren't all that appealing.


----------



## topher38 (Dec 17, 2010)

1. Eggs Benedict and or all the variations.
2. Oysters Rockefeller
3. Lobster 
4. Coq au vin
5. club sandwich 
6. deep fried mushrooms
7. hot wings with blue cheese


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 17, 2010)

ice cream: specifically strawberry
sesame chicken drumlets (ask my exes, that's what i'm known for-haha) "I miss the chicken" Gee, thanks.
popcorn and real butter
melted cheese
cheeseburgers on sesame seed buns (cheese, meat, bun, ketchup)
cookies
roast dinner, pork or beef (mashed potatoes, carrots, gravy, buns-the works!)
breakfast for dinner!
salt and pepper kettle peanuts


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 18, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Pizza
> Pizza
> Pizza
> Bacon
> ...



pretty much the same for me :bow:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 18, 2010)

Melian said:


> Totally just read this as "anus burger."
> 
> Enjoy!



it's a bit chewier than one would think. Also, it sort of tastes like a battery.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 18, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Pizza
> Pizza
> Pizza
> Bacon
> ...



what a man.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 22, 2010)

1.chocolate
2.sushi
3.all vegetables
4.seefood
5.pasta :wubu:
6.PIEROGI!
7.strawberries
8.feta
9.kofta
10.pakora


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

Pasta and tomato sauce

Kiwi

Pizza

Hoagie sammich

Lobster

Fried Chicken(stfu)

Pizza Rolls

Quiche 

Pulled Barbecue Pork

SALAD with cheese sprinkled in.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

sushi

saniches

pasta dishes

cereal

salads

vagina


----------



## vinarian (Dec 24, 2010)

Anjula said:


> 8.feta



some say it sound disgusting, but, a sandwich (read loaf of italian bread sliced hoagie style) with salami, feta, tomato makes one tasty fat-guy sub! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 24, 2010)

It took a little while to bring it down to 10

1) Sushi
2) Spanikopita (Count me in for feta!)
3) Green Beans boiled with bacon
4) Watermelon
5) White Castle Cheeseburger sliders
6) Pirogi and Kielbasa
7) Country Fried Steak with Mashed potatoes and cream gravy
8) Real Maple Syrup/Honey (I'm counting it as one, shut up)
9) Baked FRESH haddock with butter, lemon, and dill
10) Hot wings with bleu cheese dressing


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> It took a little while to bring it down to 10
> 
> 1) Sushi
> 2) Spanikopita (Count me in for feta!)
> ...


I'd like to piggyback everything on this list to my list.
Also add weenies en croute or piggies in blankets too. 
Also brie.


----------



## vinarian (Dec 25, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> 2) Spanikopita (Count me in for feta!)



What is that?


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 25, 2010)

vinarian said:


> What is that?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanakopita

Outside of sushi, it's the greatest food in the history of mankind. I'd NEVER turn it down.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2010)

I remember makin Spanakopita by hand at school. I normally dislike what's in the recipe when separated. Buuuut... It was AWESOME when consumed together. Now I drool at the sight of it. As well as Artemis Cake (which is practically impossible to find a recipe for!) and I miss my cooking class so badly!
_ETA: Oh, it was also my first time having tzaziki during Greek Week in class. I salivate for that, now, too. And it also something that, when ingredients are separate, I dislike, but is rather heavenly when mixed together.
_
I've realized today that there's really only 4 foods I need to survive. Orange juice, pickles, Arrowroot cookies, and spaghetti. I could live on that for the rest fo my life. Oh. Em. Gee.

In fact, I did a grocery run today (Dec 24) right near closing time JUST to get more OJ and pickles.

I had a whole 2L of OJ in one day all to myself, and that's with maaajor holding back.


----------



## Kazak (Dec 25, 2010)

1) pelmeni 
2) piroshki 
3) Russian Napoleon Cake
4) roast lamb 
5) smoked salmon blini w/capers
6) golubzi
7) steak 
8) pecan pie 
9) baked potato smothered in chili and cheese
10) sushi


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 25, 2010)

Milk
Steak-Preferably Ribeye au poivre-Rare
Cheeseburger
Eggs
Beef Pot Roast
Mac and Cheese with ground beef
Breakfast Sausage
Whole Roasted Chicken with gravy made from drippings
Cheesy Chicken Casserole 
Cheese in general

I would estimate that at least 60% of the calories I take in are from a cow.

:eat1:


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 26, 2010)

Sushi.
Goat Cheese
Anything with pesto.
Anything from Taco Bell (Judge me not!)
Spinach


And finally, if I do not have real Mexican food at least 3 times a week, my body goes into shock and I cease to function.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 26, 2010)

1. Roast Beef
2. Yorkshire Pudding (with number 1 )
3. Apple Pie/Crumble
4. Freshly Baked Bread
5. Bacon Sandwich (in number 4 )
6. Pasta (Preferably in a tomato based sauce, but not definitly)
7. Roast Chicken
8. Roast Potatoes (must be crispy on the outside, soft on the inside)
9. Wensleydale Cheese
10. Vanilla Ice Cream

Probably forgotten a few things but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 26, 2010)

1. Red grape juice.
2. Percy Pigs.
3. Sweet n' sour chicken with egg fried rice. (I know that's several foods, but I count them all as one glorious superfood).
4. Apricot stilton.
5. Any kind of pizza.
6. BBQ sauce.
7. Sundried tomato bread.
8. Stuffed pasta. (Stuff it with anything and I'll eat it!)
9. Chippy chips.
10. Strawberry and lime cider.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2010)

In no particular order....

1. Cream
2. Sun dried tomato, kalamata and cheese pull apart bread
3. Chicken in most every way.....preferably without bones though
4. Spaghetti Carbonara
5. Chinese food!
6. Chocolate
7. Salt and pepper squid - thai style
8. Big Mac
9. Hot home made cheese and bacon scones with butter
10. Surf and turf


----------



## bonified (Dec 28, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to mention Salmon carpaccio, with capers, olive oil, spanish onion & fresh lemon.

I love summer! 

View attachment yum.JPG


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 29, 2010)

bonified said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention Salmon carpaccio, with capers, olive oil, spanish onion & fresh lemon.
> 
> I love summer!



looks nice, but i hate salmon


----------



## bonified (Dec 29, 2010)

Well until you've tried lovely Tasmanian salmon, I will not think any less of your tastes lol. 

Now, just for a tease, sorry there is none left. This is kind of the Australian staple dessert. The good old pav! (pavlova) 

Another on the all time top 10 you know, that never seems to end. :eat2:View attachment pav.JPG


----------



## Paquito (Dec 29, 2010)

That looks delicious :eat1:


...what is it?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> That looks delicious :eat1:
> 
> 
> ...what is it?



Beaten egg whites and sugar, cooked. The topping looks like kiwi and passionfruit etc.


----------



## bonified (Dec 29, 2010)

Really, we should have a thread dedicated to Pavlovas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavlova_(food)

It's a crisp meringue on the outside with a fluffy eggwhite centre. Covered in lashings of fresh whipped cream dressed with fresh fruit of your choice. Imo, it at least has to have passionfruit and banana. Strawberries, peaches, kiwifruit etc are just an awesome bonus. 

It is so simple, easy to make and refreshing. The fruit cuts through the cream meaning you can eat more as it's very light, isn't overly sweet nor too lardy. 

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/19217/traditional+pavlova


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 29, 2010)

bonified said:


> The fruit cuts through the cream meaning you can eat more as it's very light, isn't overly sweet nor too lardy.
> 
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/19217/traditional+pavlova



how about more cream and less fruit.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 30, 2010)

bonified said:


> Well until you've tried lovely Tasmanian salmon, I will not think any less of your tastes lol.
> 
> Now, just for a tease, sorry there is none left. This is kind of the Australian staple dessert. The good old pav! (pavlova)
> 
> Another on the all time top 10 you know, that never seems to end. :eat2:



Oooh yum, bonified! I love pav, and that salmon looks excellent too :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

bonified said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention Salmon carpaccio, with capers, olive oil, spanish onion & fresh lemon.
> 
> I love summer!
> 
> View attachment 88647


Does that taste anything like smoked salmon or lox cos it looks wonderful!


----------



## MasterShake (Dec 30, 2010)

Some awesome lists!

Mine would be:

-whole wheat spaghetti with ground pork
-steak (rare) with horseradish
-english muffin toasted, with peanut butter
-chicken tikka masala
-corn on the cob, with a little pepper and paprika
-pesto pasta salad
-egg drop soup
-fried chicken with Go Chicken Go sauce
-french onion soup
-pretty much any form of gelatto
-good coffee with some creamer


----------



## bonified (Jan 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Does that taste anything like smoked salmon or lox cos it looks wonderful!


It's fresh salmon just cut paper thin. Not like smoked, when any seafood is super fresh and awesome like that was, I don't want to fuck about too much with flavour, it's own flavour is what I desire. 

However, tonight it's still bloody hot. So prawns, cooked in garlic chili olive oil a dash of white wine, parsley, chives, dill, home made mayo and a lil double cream, on a mixed leave bed. 


View attachment so prawny.JPG


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 1, 2011)

Arugula
Beets
Perfect tomatoes
Sea Bass
Pad Kee Mao
Laab
Vietnamese sandwiches
Carpaccio
Fattoush
Lemon
Lamb Vindaloo
Scratch made soups
Toast with good butter


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 1, 2011)

--Houmous (Hummus)
--Couscous
--POTATOES
--Cajun Chicken
--Chip Shop Cod
--FALAFEL
--Sausage, Mash and Peas
--Chilli
--Rogan Josh/Haryali Kebab
--Green Giant sweetcorn


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 2, 2011)

1) barbecue shrimp
2) boiled shrimp
3) broiled shrimp
4) baked shrimp
5) sauted shrimp
6) shrimp kabobs
7) shrimp Creole
8) shrimp gumbo
9) pan-fried shrimp
10) deep-fried shrimp


...

11) Stir-Fried shrimp
12) pineapple shrimp
13) lemon shrimp
14) coconut shrimp
15) pepper shrimp
16) shrimp soup
17) shrimp stew
18) shrimp salad
19) shrimp and potatoes
20) shrimp burger
21) shrimp sandwich

...that's about it I guess.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 2, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> 1) barbecue shrimp
> 2) boiled shrimp
> 3) broiled shrimp
> 4) baked shrimp
> ...



Is your life like a box of chocolates?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 2, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Is your life like a box of chocolates?



or is he mentally handicapped . . . what is he telling us here?


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> or is he mentally handicapped . . . what is he telling us here?



shrimp is the fruit of the sea


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 2, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> shrimp is the fruit of the sea



I don't trust bottom feeders.

If it'll eat shit, what's it to stop from eating me, huh? Huh? HUH I ask you?!?!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't trust bottom feeders.



There's a Human Centipede joke in there, I know it.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> There's a Human Centipede joke in there, I know it.



LOL'd.

My top 10 foods list in no particular order:

10. baked Mac & Cheese with caramelized onion and tomato slices.
9. yams (not too sweet, just a hint).
8. greens (collard, mustard, turnip or mixed) with smoked turkey or pork.
7. a honey ham
6. cornbread 
5. ribs (yankee sweet)
4. deviled eggs 
3. baked or fried chicken
2. baked beans
1. potato salad

Call it Soul or Southern, it's delicious.


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 3, 2011)

oooohhh where to start!! We'll I'll always eat the following:

1. Fillet Steak Cantonese Style on the Sizzler :bow:
2. Peanut Butter on buttered toast
3. Sausage and Hash Brown Barms
4. McDonalds Sausage Egg & Cheese Bagels (with Hash Brown) :eat2:
5. Donner Kebabs (especially after a beer session)
6. Onion..... I just love the vegetable!
7. Chunky Monkey Ice Cream
8. Onion rings (or Onion Blossom if I'm in Florida )
9. Jam Doughnuts
10. Pepperoni/Chorizo 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :blush:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

Currently...in no particular order, other than Number 1 and 2... I don't eat red meat, so steaks etc...are going to b absent.

1: 'Thanksgiving...turkey,gravy,taters,etc...Always and forever my fave meal. Tommy's Joynt, here in SF makes this an everyday reality.

2: Super Grilled chicken nachos from Burrito Expresso, here in town. Half rice/half refried beans. Extra Jalapenos. 

3: Tuna melt and tomato soup.

4Turkey) Chili dogs, lots of cheese, my home-made chili, or at least 'souped up' canned chili, in a pinch (I add chili powder, habenero sauce and garlic).

5: Chicken Noodle Soup, Campbells or Progresso isfine...after a super busy night,bartending at the club, I love the simplicity of soup.

6: Fried Chicken...See Number 1 regarding mashed&gravy, although I can do cole slaw in a pinch.

7: Tacos,Tacos,Tacos... I will get 1 of whatever chicken a particular place has,minimum. This bit me in the ass on dollar taco day at Poncho Villa, since they have 6 varieties (I'm not actually a very bug eater). I think i got through 5 of them.

8: Pie...I'm not really a fan of cake, but Pie...Pumpkin,Apple,Chocolate...MMM, Pie.

9: Chicken Broccoli/Shrimp&Mixed veggies/Sweet-n-Sour Chicken. I'll order one of these every time at a Chinese place.

10: Sushi...mostly rolls, Inari and Kappa Maki are faves, along with caterpillar,dragon and Anything with Unagi.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

Um, and this...Man, that was a great 'Naner-split. 

View attachment perfect.jpg


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 8, 2011)

1. General Tso's Chicken :eat1:
2. Arroz con Pollo :eat2:
3. New York Steak (Medium)
4. Chicken Fettucine
5. Chicken Tikka Masala :happy:
6. Pizza (Pepperoni and Jalepenos with extra cheese) 
7. Chorizo Burrito 
8. Sushi
9. Chinese Broccoli and Chicken
10. Fish and chips


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 8, 2011)

One of my absolute favourites is a tie between a Nando's Classic Rap Meal with Piri Piri chips and a home made, Ulster Fry done on the BBQ.


> The Ulster Fry is the national dish of Northern Ireland. It must never be referred to as a &#8216;fry-up’, but can be affectionately called a &#8216;heart-attack on a plate’ instead. It varies from the Full English by the judicious addition of soda bread and potato farls fried to golden crispness and a soft fluffy pancake to soak up the oozing yolk of a fried egg. The sausage can be beef or pork and it can be served with either black or white pudding if to your taste. No matter which way you serve it, an proper Ulster Fry is a vast plate of fried heaven that will keep even the biggest appetite sated all day.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 9, 2011)

PIE. All nine kinds that Harold likes best!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> One of my absolute favourites is a tie between a Nando's Classic Rap Meal with Piri Piri chips and a home made, Ulster Fry done on the BBQ.



Omnomnom! That looks lovely :eat2:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 10, 2011)

Chicago Deep Dish Pizza
Ice Cream
Chocolate Cake
Caesar Salad
Fish 
Turkey
Gambo
Pecan Pie


----------



## vinarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Wegman's has a really good birryani curry paste -- I've been in heaven since I've found that!


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 14, 2011)

There's a local BBQ joint, Brobecks, that's amazing for having southern style mustard sauce instead of the local KC style sauce. 

So good with their baby back ribs!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 14, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Wegman's has a really good birryani curry paste -- I've been in heaven since I've found that!



Wegmen's has good spicy tuna rolls and duck bacon.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 14, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Wegmen's has good spicy tuna rolls and duck bacon.



I'm intrigued and wish to sign up to your newsletter!

What does duck bacon taste like? Comparable to (pork) bacon?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 14, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I'm intrigued and wish to sign up to your newsletter!
> 
> What does duck bacon taste like? Comparable to (pork) bacon?



It does taste surprisingly like bacon. It's basically cured, hickory smoked duck jerky with a nice chunk of fat on it. Pricey though.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2011)

whoops...posted in the wrong thread. My bad lol


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 19, 2011)

my homemade jambalaya!


----------



## vinarian (Jan 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> my homemade jambalaya!



I just ate...

now I'm hungry again...


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> my homemade jambalaya!



Looks good, what you use for the meat(s)?


----------



## Kamily (Jan 20, 2011)

1. Mac n cheese

2. Spinach pizza

3. Tacos

4. Potatoes. I love all kinds

5. Cheesecake

6. Any kind of pasta

7. Cheese

8. McDonalds chicken nuggets and fries w/ plenty of sweet and sour sauce for dipping.

9. Cinnamon sugar donuts

10. Moo Goo Gai Pan w/ fried rice


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 20, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Looks good, what you use for the meat(s)?



i think it might've been my best batch yet! i used johnsonville anduille sausage and boneless chicken breast. it's a slight pain but sooo worth the effort!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

Just ten???

1. Gamila, a delicious Moroccan dish usually made with lamb and chickpeas.
2. Kitfo, Ethiopian dish 
3. Frank's Pizza
4. Pepperidge farm lemon cake (yummmmmmmmm)
5. Ramen Noodles cooked with a slice of cheese
6. Kay Wat, another Ethiopian dish with injera flour
7. Cashew chicken
8. IHOP pancakes
9. Carne asada tacos
10. Jerk chicken with rice


----------



## bonified (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone has a diff take on cacciatore, but the first pic is authentic made by a Roman nona, so I'm taking her passionate word that its legit. View attachment c1.JPG


2nd is my fave, well one of from her lol Melanzana caprese, good god 

View attachment c2.JPG


----------



## Goreki (Feb 10, 2011)

Barbeque Meat Lovers pizza. Oh my God.
Lemon tart,
Tuna casserole
Shank soup, with plenty of lentily things and grains in it, and mashed potatoes.
Porridge,
Bruschetta,
Spaghetti Bolognaise,
Apple Crumble,
Chiken Parmigana,
White Chocolate and rasberry muffins.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 10, 2011)

'reki Rump.

And it's sustainable because there's tons of it!

*hides*


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> 'reki Rump.
> 
> And it's sustainable because there's tons of it!
> 
> *hides*



oh snap?!?!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2011)

bonified said:


> Everyone has a diff take on cacciatore, but the first pic is authentic made by a Roman nona, so I'm taking her passionate word that its legit. View attachment 90283
> 
> 
> 2nd is my fave, well one of from her lol Melanzana caprese, good god
> ...


Looks authentic to me! My nona was Napolitano and my nonno was Calabrese.

Olives in cacciatore is regional, much like Nona put raisins in a lot of things I'd never think of. LOL


----------



## Goreki (Feb 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> oh snap?!?!



Oh yes, many snaps. I think I might start with his spine.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Oh yes, many snaps. I think I might start with his spine.



Heeee heee heee!

*runs away giggling*


----------



## BeerMe (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont have a top ten, but I have a deep appreciation for all Mexican food. From high-quality restaurant fare to taco truck, authentic to Tex-Mex, if at least one person calls it Mexican Ill eat it and love it. 

The best thing I ever ate was at a restaurant I went to several times a week when I lived in Southern California. That Oaxacan food was a religious experience.


----------



## coriander (Feb 12, 2011)

Pulled pork, always and forever. :wubu:

I mean, COME ON:


----------



## ManBeef (Feb 18, 2011)

One word...!!!SUUUUUSHIIIII!!!


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 18, 2011)

Sashimi, Sushi, Mexican food real Mexican food not Taco bell Deltaco stuff like 
Fish Tacos , Porter house steak medium , Chicago deep dish Pizza , And chef Salads fresh made


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 22, 2011)

awesome sushi I got in tampa 

View attachment suushi.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh GAWD...Del Taco french fries...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 22, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> awesome sushi I got in tampa


This just made me tingle all over.


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably will look rather different to other people's lists as I come from a different country to most of you:

1. Venison in a stew with shallots and red wine
2. Medjool dates
3. lobster
4. deep-fried Chinese king prawns in chilli and salt batter
5. Won ton soup
6. Chinese desserts (crispy deep-fried balls of fruit and stuff with sesame seeds, covered in syrup)
7. roast pheasant
8. scallops
9. sashimi
10. white fish in a tomato stew with bay leaves (no idea why fish and tomatoes go so well)


----------



## coriander (Feb 26, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> awesome sushi I got in tampa



WHAT.

That is like a sushi _adventure_.


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 26, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> awesome sushi I got in tampa



nice tried this new Japanese sushi/steakhouse place today so so good loved the oyster shooters with the roe and got a mini boat they had the big all ones but for a try I got lil one but still so damm good here some pics


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 27, 2011)

hbighappy said:


> nice tried this new Japanese sushi/steakhouse place today so so good loved the oyster shooters with the roe and got a mini boat they had the big all ones but for a try I got lil one but still so damm good here some pics



Where is this? I must find it....


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 27, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Where is this? I must find it....



Place called Linko Sushi Its in Apple Valley CA


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> ice cream: specifically strawberry
> sesame chicken drumlets (ask my exes, that's what i'm known for-haha) "I miss the chicken" Gee, thanks.
> popcorn and real butter
> melted cheese
> ...


 

All-sorts licorice. :eat2:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUEpmbdZLw


----------



## Ola (Mar 7, 2011)

Monster!

No wait, that's an energy drink.

Ah well, who cares.

OM NOM NOM!


----------



## bonified (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheesecake is my fave dessert bar none. 


The first one i made a fortnight ago. My famous lemon cheesecake, with macadamia, oat & chocolate biscuit base. The marscapone in the filling makes it extra velvety delish. View attachment fmd.JPG



Now this afternoon watching Nigella stoned, I was inspired and decided a peanut butter cheesecake needed to be made in our home stat. That plus I start full training again tomorrow so it's my last night of decadence for a lil while, had to make the most of it. View attachment fmd2.JPG


This one has crushed peanuts and chocolate chips and chocolate digestive biscuite base. With peanut butter, cream cheese, marscapone filling, with a milk choc and creme fraiche topping, and a lil fresh cream on top when serving. 

Simply evil, so rich we had to pace ourselves with our 1/4 cake size serves. View attachment fmd3.JPG


----------



## bonified (Apr 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## djudex (Apr 10, 2011)

1. Pizza
2. Ice cream
3. Pizza some more
4. Corn bread
5. My tasty, tasty meatloaf
6. Pizza again


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 10, 2011)

Pizza, with extra cheese, Italian sausage, pepperoni, black olives, onions, green peppers, and mushrooms
Cane's chicken fingers...with the amazing dipping sauce
Chicken and sausage gumbo...with okra
Chicken lo mein
Sushi. I love sushi.
I know I mentioned it already, but pizza as above
A good old turkey sandwich with provolone cheese
Grilled hot dogs with mustard, onions, and relish
Chicken nuggets with barbecue sauce
Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Golden Grahams (generic versions too) with milk


----------



## djudex (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh man yeah I forgot Chinese food! Such a gooooooooood buffet on the north side of the city OM NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 10, 2011)

so.. um.. the whole "in order" thing isn't going to work here, because I'm so...... wishy washy on what is NUMBAH ONE b.c to just pick one thing makes me sad ahahahaha.

so.
*ahem*

-Lobster Bisque
-rare to blue rare Filet Mignon
-Creme Brulee
-Thai food
-Ostrich Steak, also very rare
-raw Oysters
-Sushi
-Coconut Shrimp
-Fried Rice w/PORK
-Curry 

also, uh, I've got a serious lust for meat. I've loved almost every meat I've tried (please no dick jokes) hahaha.
Beef, pork, chicken, lobster, ostrich, goat, snake, elk, deer, bear, halibut, shark, shellfish.... Goat is next!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 12, 2011)

Last night's dinner, my culinary masterpiece. 1 pound grilled steak, rare, seasoned with adobo; topped with 1half pound savory sage breakfast sausage and 4 eggs sunnyside up. And for dessert, Mussels Sauteed in sausage grease, butter, garlic and onions. Delicious. 

View attachment mansdinner2.jpg


View attachment dessert1.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 12, 2011)

Everything. But on a more specific note:

1) Milkshakes - my favorite one I usually make is just simple vanilla ice cream, heavy cream, and peanut butter. So good, especially now that it's summer.

2) Anything fried...how can you not like anything friend

Now that the trashfoods are out of the way

1) Rare steak
2) Sausage and Saurkraut with spicy mustard
3) Pad Thai
4) Pad Thai (it gets two entries, its that good)

That is my short list because frankly I eat all over the map...I can't pick favorites out of everything I eat!


----------



## Jah (Jun 13, 2011)

1. KFC chicken
2. salad roll
3. cheesecake
4. mashed potato and cheese
5. cookies and cream icecream
6. roast chicken
7. sweet corn
8. pavlova
9. lemon tarts

This thread is making me hungry!:eat2:


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 13, 2011)

1. Choc honeycomb Icecream
2. KFC popcorn chicken
3. Cheese
4. McDonalds Double Quarter pounder (no pickles and no onion)
5. Condenensed milk
6. Egg and Bacon (together in any form except raw)
7. Caramel

Problem is I am on a diet and can't eat any of them :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Goreki (Jun 14, 2011)

SAGANAKI! omg. you have not LIVED until you've had it. Unless you're vegan. In which case, ignore me


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2011)

Goreki said:


> SAGANAKI! omg. you have not LIVED until you've had it. Unless you're vegan. In which case, ignore me


Googled it. OH.MY. must try!


----------



## Chongo (Jun 14, 2011)

My favorites in no particular order

Saganaki! Opa! Godlike stuff, and having a nice fire on the table is entertaining too.

Chicken Satay, extra peanut sauce please thx

Thai cucumber salad

Borscht, I like mine with the sour cream horseradish

Bierocks-Basically ground beef with onions and cabbage, maybe a little gravy and cheese wrapped in a light fluffy bun, baked to perfection.

Pad Thai

Humboldt Fog chevre-Beautiful cheese from my hometown. Made quite a name for itself.

I sammich I sorta maybe invented. Get a fresh Telera roll, slice down the middle, stuff with Feta, cucumber, thin tomato slices, chopped olives, purple torpedo onion, and peperoncini, apply a little olive oil, black pepper, and italian dressing. Absolutely beautiful... :bow:

Good ol Pickled eggs.. Hot ones, and a good beer.

Toasted french bread slices, with butter, Marmite, pepper,and an extra sharp cheddar

And for extra credit, all the good crispy edges of meat in a good Gyro.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know about a favorite list, but I've definitely been able to procure a few recent favorites.




this bad boy makes my mouth water EVERYtime. Japadogs. 

I've also gotten into hand pulled noodles. One of the chinese girls I work with has been taking me to all the authentic locally owned asian restaurants. They just opened a noodle shop that sells asian noodles. There's a man in the kitchen making fresh noodles as you order them. they're amazing. 
Their "meat plate" is delicious. It took a little while getting used to "cold" meats, but still very good. There was Pork Tendon, pig ears, and some beef on the plate.




and then the noodles. I've been trying to go once to twice a week. but I make sure it's with her so she can order in chinese for me, it's always an experience.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 15, 2011)

have too many favorites so I'll just list my favorite food as a snack, meal, and dessert.

spam musubi (It's an awesome Hawaii thing)






Pasteles






Rocky Road Ice Cream






And Overall I just love Ahi Poke:


----------



## Freedumb (Jun 15, 2011)

Buffalo wings!!!!





Japanese fried rice.






Sonic's cheese tater tots.





And nothing beats a good medium rare steak.


----------

